# Have a date Tuesday



## wtf? (Mar 13, 2009)

Well I finally went through with making on of those online dating profiles about two weeks ago (okcupid) and I must say, I'm pretty surprised by the results. Tons of girls have visited my profile and about half of the girls I've messaged have actually responded back! I got to talking with this one girl who seems exactly like me and I asked her out to lunch and she said yes; we're meeting Tues! I'm pretty excited. This whole venture has given me hope that maybe I'm not so bad, maybe girls do like me, amd maybe I won't be alone for the rest of my life.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Awesome, dude. I have an okcupid account also, but am too chicken**** to try anything. Plus, I have the worst username.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good job for that man. I'm thinking a good way to throw myself back into the real world would be to try that as well. You've pushed me one step closer to trying that.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

When I read the thread title I thought it was like a weekly thing for people to join in on, "have a date tuesday" I would lose at this game. Congrats tho =)


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

wtf? said:


> Well I finally went through with making on of those online dating profiles about two weeks ago (okcupid) and I must say, I'm pretty surprised by the results. Tons of girls have visited my profile and about half of the girls I've messaged have actually responded back! I got to talking with this one girl who seems exactly like me and I asked her out to lunch and she said yes; we're meeting Tues! I'm pretty excited. This whole venture has given me hope that maybe I'm not so bad, maybe girls do like me, amd maybe I won't be alone for the rest of my life.


Well done and good luck!

Just saying something that happened to me last weekend. I had a date with someone who I thought was quite nice but it actually turned out that he is an idiot. My hopes were shattered. I wish you good luck but just in case she turns out to not be as you hope she will be - look at it as practice for other dates and not THE date of your life.


----------



## wtf? (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks everybody! To make things even better this other girl asked me to go out Saturday night to some comedy club in DC. All this attention has really helped my confidence.


----------



## wtf? (Mar 13, 2009)

I would also like to say the biggest thing that has helped me in getting over this stupid-*** SA is eating better and working out (cardio + weights). Medication did nothing except making me feel worse. If you look good and feel good about yourself then that is projected outright and people definitely pick up on that.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

wtf? said:


> I would also like to say the biggest thing that has helped me in getting over this stupid-*** SA is eating better and working out (cardio + weights). Medication did nothing except making me feel worse. If you look good and feel good about yourself then that is projected outright and people definitely pick up on that.


This is depressing to read. Some people will never be able to change how they look no matter how healthy they are or how many hours they put into the gym. Ain't that a pickle.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

That's great to hear! I hope your good luck continues.



wtf? said:


> This whole venture has given me hope that maybe I'm not so bad, maybe girls do like me, amd maybe I won't be alone for the rest of my life.


^Keep thinking this way, because it's definitely true. No one is doomed to a life of loneliness unless that's what they want.



kos said:


> Some people will never be able to change how they look no matter how healthy they are or how many hours they put into the gym.


Why?


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

wtf? said:


> Thanks everybody! To make things even better this other girl asked me to go out Saturday night to some comedy club in DC. All this attention has really helped my confidence.


Congrats! Two dates in one week... that's awesome! Hope they go well!


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Body Frame/Genetics. Some people will always be fat, some people will always be skinny, some people will always be ugly. Its not something you can change by working out or eating right or atleast the change won't be significant enough for someone to feel good about themselves.


----------



## wtf? (Mar 13, 2009)

Well the Saturday night date went OK I guess. No awkward pauses or anything. Did I feel a 'spark'? No, I can't say that I did and I think the feeling was mutual. After we left the restaurant she said, 'well, thanks for hanging out!' and then I went in for a hug and she hugged me then we both just left. I'd really like to see her again but I don't think I'll get the opportunity because I sent her a text this morning just saying thanks for inviting me out and I had fun and haven't received anything back. Oh well, at least I had enough balls to go through with it and I have another date on Tues. I'm not going to lie though; I took half a Valium before I went that I got from a friend and that really took the edge off. Without that, I think I would've been a wreck. Chatting with girls online is one thing, actually meeting up with them and conversing is an entirely different animal.


----------



## wtf? (Mar 13, 2009)

Lisa said:


> Well done and good luck!
> 
> Just saying something that happened to me last weekend. I had a date with someone who I thought was quite nice but it actually turned out that he is an idiot. My hopes were shattered. I wish you good luck but just in case she turns out to not be as you hope she will be - look at it as practice for other dates and not THE date of your life.


Good advice, thanks


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

kos said:


> Body Frame/Genetics. Some people will always be fat, some people will always be skinny, some people will always be ugly. Its not something you can change by working out or eating right or atleast the change won't be significant enough for someone to feel good about themselves.


We have more control over our bodies than you might think, given the proper time, technique, and drive. You're only 19, and perhaps I'm wrong but it sounds like you probably haven't been working out for too long. It may take years to get the body we want, but it can happen.

I'm a natural ectomorph. I was 135 lbs. and 6'0" before I started working out at 17 years old. I worked out off and on for 10 years and made some gains, but it wasn't until last year that I really focused on diet as well as exercise. Now, at 28, I'm 180 lbs and 6'1". I still have thin wrists but now I'm on the light side of "normal" and getting bigger.

Congrats to the op! This sounds like it was a great exposure and will help prepare you for the next girl you date (if it really doesn't work out with this one)!


----------



## wtf? (Mar 13, 2009)

Oy vey, I'm already nervous about tomorrow. Why do I have to be so neurotic all the damn time? Why can't I just have fun? My date tomorrow describes herself as quiet and somewhat introverted; that's why I messaged her. But I feel like this could be a bad thing because we will both be nervous and not have much to say.


----------



## angel5433 (Dec 29, 2009)

wow, congrats!! sorry just reading this now, but if she's shy and introverted, YOU take the lead! if she's quiet by nature, you may feel more comfortable speaking up and being yourself in front of her. i know i always feel more at home with quieter people.

well good luck tomorrow and be proud of yourself - your accomplishments already are great!


----------



## wtf? (Mar 13, 2009)

Success! The date went really well. I was pretty friggin' nervous as always but I was fine within about a minute of meeting her. We just seemed to click, like we had known each other for years or something. I already asked her out at the end of the first date and she said yes; I hope I didn't come off as too desperate - oh wait, there's my neuroticism kicking in again. Thanks to everyone for reading and the advice. I wish I had done something like this sooner. Procrastination kills.


----------



## fixmein45 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just realize onlinedating is only a step for you to gain confidence with women, but one that you will eventually need to move away from or risk having it dominate your social life.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

wow, congrads so far! it is too bad people got to be such pussies about everything and not even let you know how they feel; like, for instance, never receiving a text back, etc.


----------

